# Dryers



## jbinmontana (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi...I currently sell shirts at tournaments and events and have decided to make my own transfers.

I've purchased a graphic press and need a dryer. It looks like a conveyor dryer is the way to go, but I've been told by a screen printer that a quartz flash dryer will work as good or better than the conveyor dryer.

Does anyone have any experience with a quartz flash units and plastisol transfers? If they are comparable, which would be the quickest?

Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Conveyor dryer is the way to go and will give more consistent results. Why did you decide to print your own transfers instead of just outsourcing them?


----------



## jbinmontana (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks for the info. 

I decided to make my own transfers mainly to save money. I just started last year and only did a few tournaments. I didn't have a lot designs and would like to have a competition shirt and at least twenty related designs for each event. 

I found an old graphic press from someone who is retiring, I'm spending as much on that set up as I would purchasing twenty different designs from someone else. 

I can also take chances on designs for ebay without spending a lot of money. I'm hoping my transfers are good enough that I can eventually start making them for other people later.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Does the press have a vacuum platen to hold the paper?


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

We make our own transfers with plastisol inks, we use both drying methods but you just have to be sure that the ink is just set, not cured. The release paper is secured to the platen just like a shirt, with spray tack.


----------



## jbinmontana (Jan 23, 2007)

This press has a vaccum platen. The guy I'm buying it from runs his transfers through is conveyor dryer at 195 to 20 for one minute after each color.

I guess it is something I would have to look at when I get my own dryer because someone else I know has his dryer set at 250 for 30 to 40 seconds for transfers.

I suspect I will be doing a lot of cussing the first few weeks.


----------



## vitali (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi i am new to t-shirt printing, but i have some expiriants in selling tees at tournaments for my friend. and i would like to sell tees at tournaments as well by my own. could you help me and answer how do you find your tournaments?


----------



## ggraphics (Nov 20, 2008)

vitali said:


> Hi i am new to t-shirt printing, but i have some expiriants in selling tees at tournaments for my friend. and i would like to sell tees at tournaments as well by my own. could you help me and answer how do you find your tournaments?


Check your local youth sports associations. Sometimes they will have a website or a number in the phone book. Some can be hard to find. You could also check a local sporting goods store.


----------

